# Breaks from School



## anardone2021 (Oct 12, 2020)

Ok so if my availability during the school year is a max of 20 hours a week with open days (everyday except wed), will leadership make me or automatically change my availability to a higher maximum or will I have the choise to leave it be if I am happy with it??  Since I am only a part time worker..... 20 should be good!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 12, 2020)

You did tell them when you were hired that you are in school. Don’t expect 20 hours a week. It can be more or less.


----------



## anardone2021 (Oct 12, 2020)

I meant to say when I go on semester breaks from school in the summer and winter!!!  I completely forgot to add that in the above blurb lol. Like would i be able to leave my 20 hours when I am on breaks or will the make me change it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 12, 2020)

Go on school loa. Spot will give you some hours.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 12, 2020)

You can keep that.


----------

